# How good / bad are Agile Les Paul guitars?



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

I've only heard about the Interceptor 7 here.

What about the sixers? 
They're pretty damn cheap, so of course, no high quality stuff expected here.
But... Who knows if they're a good value for the price?
Anyone tried one?

Looks like a nice beater to me...
Here's a couple of specimens :

















There is many, many more of them :

http://www.rondomusic.net


----------



## eaeolian (May 14, 2007)

There's a mixed bag of reports on them. Apparently, some people expect them to be better than a US-made Paul, which they're not going to be (unless it's a *really* bad Paul ). However, they pretty much clobber the Epis on price-to-quality ratio...

So, they're generally very good for the money seems to be the consensus.


----------



## GiantBaba (May 14, 2007)

I have an AL2000 and it's very, very good.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2007)

if agile made a white les paul custom in 7 strings, exacting specs, I'd be all over it...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 14, 2007)

it's not one of the LP models, but i like my PS900 a lot. i bought it used from a friend for really cheap, though, and it already had a Duncan Distortion in the bridge. i replaced the stock neck pickup with an Air Norton, rewired it the way i prefer, and leveled the frets on it.....really nice guitar now, sounds really good. even my friend who plays a PRS Singlecut said it played awesome after i leveled the frets. considering how little i paid for it though, it's waaaaay more than worth it.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> if agile made a white les paul custom in 7 strings, exacting specs, I'd be all over it...





That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2007)

That blue flame with EMGs is awesome. Hopefully someone answers your question soon..


----------



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> That doesn't answer the question.


 
It's my life purpose to contribute nothing valuable what so ever.


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> That blue flame with EMGs is awesome. Hopefully someone answers your question soon..



There not EMG's. I have played a few agiles and there very nice guitars for the money. I have owned a Sx 6'er and a douglas bass and 2 Sx basses. All killer quality for the money. One of the best things about Rondo is if you get a guitar that is not to your liking or damaged. Send it back and theyy'll get you another asap..plus they will send you the return shipping back with the replacment guitar.


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2007)

.jason. said:


> There not EMG's. I have played a few agiles and there very nice guitars for the money. I have owned a Sx 6'er and a douglas bass and 2 Sx basses. All killer quality for the money. One of the best things about Rondo is if you get a guitar that is not to your liking or damaged. Send it back and theyy'll get you another asap..plus they will send you the return shipping back with the replacment guitar.



So they are EMG-HZs?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 14, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> So they are EMG-HZs?



nope, not EMGs at all. they just have the EMG-style covers on them.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> It's my life purpose to contribute nothing valuable what so ever.



 At least you're aware of it!
...

Ok, so... Back on track.

I sent an e-mail to Rondo and the BODY is MAHOGANY


----------



## sakeido (May 14, 2007)

Wow the tobacco burst AL3000 is so tempting... I have a friend with an AL2000 I think it is. He really likes it, but it is also his first guitar. I played it for a bit and thought it felt just as good as my buddy's mid level RG that was twice the money.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I played it for a bit and thought it felt just as good as my buddy's mid level RG that was twice the money.



That's the kind of sh*t i'm looking for.
I mean... it's 300$ !!!

How much fo a waste of money can it be?


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> unless it's a *really* bad Paul



Well, there are more than a few of those floating around. 

Seriously, if the AL models are of the same quality level as my Interceptor Pro, I wouldn't hesitate at all to try one out at those prices. Way better value than those Epiphone "mystery wood" LPs.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Way better value than those Epiphone "mystery wood" LPs.





Sounds right.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (May 14, 2007)

$300 for quality better than an Epi is definitely a great deal. And the overall shape looks pretty close to a real LP too. Hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## budda (May 15, 2007)

the agiles get good reports. i was going to get an agile LP.. then an epi LP custom elitist..then bought a gibson. i still want an agile. my friend in the states just got one, he loves it thus far.


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2007)

I'm not sure they're "better quality" than a comparably spec'd Epi, but for $300, how bad would it have to be before you don't feel like you're getting your money's worth?

I'd be more interested in a beater Agile LP or something than in an Interceptor - a Gibson-style six would be fun to have around but nothing I'd spend good money on, whereas a seven I'd rather spend the extra cash to get something a little higher quality.


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm not sure they're "better quality" than a comparably spec'd Epi, but for $300, how bad would it have to be before you don't feel like you're getting your money's worth?
> 
> I'd be more interested in a beater Agile LP or something than in an Interceptor - a Gibson-style six would be fun to have around but nothing I'd spend good money on, whereas a seven I'd rather spend the extra cash to get something a little higher quality.



My buddy had an AL3000..... better than an MIK Epi by a small margin, and definitely better than their MIC crap. 

Epi should switch to whoever's doing Ibanez's Artcore stuff if they're going to use China.


----------



## djohns74 (May 15, 2007)

I've tried one and it was very, very good for the price. Had some nice weight to it, very solid feel, nice neck with excellent fret-work. The pickups seemed okay from my relatively limited experience through a solid-state Marshall combo amp, but sound is so subjective anyway. But the feel and craftmanship and all that good stuff was absolutely great for the price. The one I tried was certainly at least on the level of an Epi. 

Whether they're all like this or if it's a bit hit or miss, I'm not sure. But my experience definitely says  .


----------



## playstopause (May 15, 2007)

^
Thanks for the input! 



Drew said:


> I'd be more interested in a beater Agile LP or something than in an Interceptor - a Gibson-style six would be fun to have around but nothing I'd spend good money on, whereas a seven I'd rather spend the extra cash to get something a little higher quality.



Exactly my philosophy.


----------



## BigM555 (May 15, 2007)

Although I have never owned a Gibson, oddly enough a lot of the axes on my wish list are gibbys. Les Paul, Explorer, V, SG. I've just never been willing to pay the price that is usually asked. I agree with Drew, in that they'd be nice to have around but I'm not spending THAT kind of money.

I've had my eye on the Agile's for a while and have heard plenty of good things. I wouldn't expect top rack quality but you seem to get a lot for the money (mahogany, maple, ebony, etc) and I'm one of those that are willing to put some finishing touches on fret work myself. Hardware and pups can be replaced over time. It's the stability, fit and finish on the body and neck that I'm most concerned about.

The AL 4000's have pretty nice features that are getting awfully close to a full blown Paul but then the price is getting pretty close to a real Paul as well (though not as well endowed). 

I'm actually researching building my own LP right now so I've not jumped at the Agile. Sure is tempting though at the price. Price isn't the only factor though. I've always wanted to build my own axe and I feel I now have the patience, skill, and tools to pull it off.


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2007)

From what I've seen on the 7's, you have to factor in either the price or the time commitment for a good setup when you grab one, but that aside...


----------



## playstopause (May 16, 2007)

Well for what i can see, the price would be THE factor in my case.
It's ridiculous!!!! Can't believe it.


----------

